# Anyone moved recently or is planning moving soon to Alicante area?



## ssanchez (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new in this forum. I am Spanish but I have been living in Dublin for the last 6 years. With the recession the company I was working for closed down and I was made redundant. I have been looking for jobs for a year now and although I sent thousands of CVs, nothing comes up... I love Dublin, but I am exhausted of looking for jobs kind of guessing that nothing will come up... If I moved back to Spain I will be able to transfer the dole over there for 3 months and look for jobs in a new environment, where I might be luckier (I know I can apply for jobs in Spain from here, but so far, the answers I received were 'please contact us once you are here'). If in 3 months I don't find any job over there, I could come back here and continue on the dole here OR... stay there without the dole and continue looking for a job there (as here there is not much and at least Spain would be cheaper...).

Any thoughts about this? Any suggestions, reflections and/or observations would be great! 

Has anyone gone to Spain recently (Alicante)? Which ones were your main difficulties with the move?

I have thousands of things to move over. Could anyone give the name of a good company to transport the things over?

Uh! I am also considering going to Gibraltar! Is there any jobs over there?

Thank you for your answers in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess you know that Spain is suffering with the highest unemployment in Europe. All I can suggest is that if you have family over here that they could help you find something???? Altho you are one step ahead of us Brits who in the main dont speak Spanish!


Gibraltar apparently has some financial jobs going???? Have a look at "the Sur on line"???


Jo xxx


----------



## ssanchez (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for replying. 

Yes, I know about the unemployment rate, but as far as I am concerned, for me, Ireland is not much better (as* I* don't seem to be able to get a job).

I have family over there and over here, but none of them has 'contacts'...

Good news about Gibraltar! :clap2: Thank you very much for the paper.


----------



## christykelly (Jan 10, 2011)

best of luck, doing something similar


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ssanchez said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> Yes, I know about the unemployment rate, but as far as I am concerned, for me, Ireland is not much better (as* I* don't seem to be able to get a job).
> 
> ...


Sorry I couldnt be more helpful, but I'm not from that area. I know workwise, its not going to be good over there! I guess the fact that you are Spanish means that your knowledge of the system and the way it works are sure to be better than mine lol!!!! AND, you do have the advantage of being Spanish and able to speak/write English which may put you at an advantage over most of us!

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I know of a few Recruitment Agencies down that way that may be of some use to you in checking out (or at least I did a few years ago, I hope they are still in business ) :

Recruit Spain
Wemploy
Ambient Jobs
Quad Consultancy

You could also try :

Monster.es
Thinkspain.com

Although they cater primarily tp English language speakers, I see that your standard of the language is better than most other on the forum - myself included, and would guess that your Nationality would count in your favour.


----------



## ssanchez (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for that. I contacted the first 3, but didn't know about the other 3.


----------



## Guadalcantara (Feb 6, 2010)

Barcelona and Madrid are relatively unscathed by the recession, or so it sounds from friends there, whereas the 'Costas' generally are devoid of jobs and even if you are a fluent Spanish speaker, inevitably the jobs go to Spaniards.


----------

